
(2014) Deadmau5's Gets Cease and Desist for His Nyan Cat Ferrari - mooreed
https://mashable.com/2014/08/30/ferrari-deadmau5-cease-and-desist/
======
mooreed
Similar reading from WaPo:
[https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/08/28/deadmau5-purrari-
ce...](https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/08/28/deadmau5-purrari-cease-and-
desist-ferrari_n_5732422.html)

------
mooreed
TLDR; Ferrari != John Deere - sounds like registered trademark violations at
play - more so than just the paint job.

Seems like when you buy an exotic car its good practice to not name it
something that rhymes with the manufacture's name. The "Purrari" also has
custom badges that remix the Ferrari logo into the Nyan Cat theme. Which IMO
might be the straw that broke the camel's back - and got Ferrari's attention
not to mention the media spectacle it creates.

